# EnWorld 2?



## Vempyre (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok we are april 2nd now. No more april fools (The OdnD one was nice though, so was Wizard's)

Is it me just being too tired from overwork and noticed the countdown just now at the top?


----------



## Vempyre (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, seems it's me being out of the loop a bit after reading a few posts here.

Is there a page/thread to get more info on the next version of the site?


----------



## hong (Apr 2, 2008)

You can check it out here: http://dev.enworld.org


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Apr 2, 2008)

God this new edition is so _anime_!


----------

